# He's starting to get it.



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

His retrieve is coming along.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Great job TexasRed. I can appreciate how great that is as I am teaching Boris retrieve at the moment and it isn't so easy ???

Maybe you can give me a few tips. I followed Ken's retrieve video. I started the retrieve inside in my hall. I hold his collar and throw a duck, he fetches it and when he gives it to me - in my hand he gets a treat. Now the problem is when you do it outside he goes and gets it and then when he gets close to me he wants me to chase him and runs a little a way and is also naughty if you recall him in. A straight recall is really good. He is only 7 months but I don;t think he should turn the retrieve into a come play with me game  

Should I attach a line to him to and bring him in??


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Many thanks for sharing, 

BUMP


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

hotmischief
I can't take credit for how well he is doing now.
That's a trainer working with him. I'm the distraction for Cash with the camera that day. He will be there the rest of this month and maybe part of next month too.
The good part for me is I get to work him under the trainers watchful eye at least once a week so he can fix my mistakes too.
Boris is to young to go through the pressure that Cash has to get this retrieve. Keep it fun for him without the chasing him down game. I act like I don't know that game. Ive walked away and ignored the dog. Had them chase me down. Always praise him before you remove his prize. I do use a check cord on young ones and will only do two or three retrieves and the put the bird/duck up. My June love to retrieve but Cash wanted to retrieve on his terms. I tried many things before going to force fetch.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Maybe you could video you and Boris working on retrieves.
We do small things that we don't even realise were doing, and they make a big difference. Watching our own moves and body language will be a big help. Maybe Ken will give you some pointers. I'm no pro. I only got one of my two dogs to retrieve to hand with out a trainer.
The one thing I see people do wrong is coming over the dogs head and snatching the bird from them. The dog starts to anticipate this happening and drops the prize before it gets to them.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

hotmischief said:


> Should I attach a line to him to and bring him in??


Yes. 
Shorten your retrieves to less than the length of an easily manageable line - 10 feet or less. 
This is important - walk out and PLACE the object with him on a stay, return and then send him. 
Tossing is more advanced and encourages a play behavior - this helps keep it clear to him.

Send him, feeding line so you have loose contact and can bring him in if he wavers course on the return.
Remember to break it down to as many steps as necessary and reward step behaviors.

Good luck!
Ken


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

TexasRed and Ken,

Many thank for the tips you have both given me.

Texasred - when you say " coming over the dogs head" do you mean bending down to take the duck quickly before he drops it. Yes I've done that and then he started to anticpate the treat as he got a few feet from me and dropped the duck. So I re watched Ken's video and released that he doesn't give the treat until he has got the toy. (sorry Ken but I am not co-ordinated or quick enough to use a clicker :-[) So now he has to bring it in close to me for me to take it and give him praise and a treat, but I don't make him sit as I need to keep this fun - just as you said TR.

Ken thanks for the advise re sending him away to retrieve the object on a line, having placed the object. I see what you mean about tossing it encouraging play behaviour. It is so logically when pointed out. Will give this ago in the yard tomorrow.

Thank you both for the advise.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

We all have to bend down. Sometimes it even when you bend down. When mine are little I sit in the hallway. Placing a hand under his chin is fine to stop the drop to the floor ( the pros make it look easy) but don't grab the prize from him first. Your praising him not his prize. I always let mine know I'm removing it before I do.
With mine it has always been Fetch, Here or Heel as soon as their mouth touches the object. Praise , Good boy Here till they are to me. If they keep it in their mouth I praise them and a rub before I command Give. Always sliding my hand under the chin, not over the head and remove the bird.
I have never clicker trained the retrive but have been thinking about giving it a shot. 
Listen to Kens comments before mine, he is light years ahead of me on training dogs.


----------

